# The LVCuber Thread



## lvcuber (Aug 16, 2022)

*Intro*
Hello I am LVCuber, but I also go by Q Target. I’m making this thread to serve as a somewhat blog place, but will use it to keep a log of my cubing related things.

*Mains, Events, and Averages*
Here are my mains, events, and averages
2x2 - Qiyi MS - 6.20
3x3 - Angstrom RS3M 2020+ - 19.95
4x4 - Supernova MGC - 1:34.65
3BLD - Tengyun M - 6:35.85
Skewb - Moyu RS - 13.20

These are the events I probably practice the most often. This will probably change with time but here’s my current set.

*Goals and Plans*
This is my area for any sort of ideas or goals for cubing.

Choose a megaminx main and start practicing
Improve 3BLD times and success
Become consistently sub-20 for 3x3
Sub-1 4x4
Start activity on YouTube
Another likely active area of this thread. No particular priority for this section and more so a reminder list.

*Extra*
Area for more off topic things that may still be relevant. Currently none on hand.

Thank you for reading and hope you can stick around to watch my progress.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

Best of luck on your progress!


----------



## lvcuber (Aug 19, 2022)

Today I received the YuHu v2 and yesterday I received the Dayan v2. After about a day of use I will use the Dayan as my main. It’s small size and light weight make it very appealing. I will hopefully make a comparison video on both at some point with more use. The YuHu will be my backup for now, but I may change my opinion incase setup changes my mind. Since I have a new megaminx, I’ll start practicing it more often and hopefully get to sub-1:30.00. My plan is to grind it until sub-2 minutes, then learn 4LLL. I’ll pick up tips during my progression. If you have any, feel free to leave them down below. I’m still a bit beginner so anything helps!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 19, 2022)

Top 10 Mysteries Scientists still don't understand :

Number 10: Is it "I"vcuber, or "L"vcuber? Who can say? No one really. If this is the most profound mystery you have ever heard then you better stick around!


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 19, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Top 10 Mysteries Scientists still don't understand :
> 
> Number 10: Is it "I"vcuber, or "L"vcuber? Who can say? No one really. If this is the most profound mystery you have ever heard then you better stick around!


I always though the name was Ivycuber for some reason.


----------

